# I hate these cattails ! How do I get rid of them?!



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

My pond is about over run with freaking cattails and I want them gone but don't know what to do! It's ruining the pond and making it shallow ! The horses and goats use it to ...Was hoping the goats would eat on it , but they haven't touched it !!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Horses at my grandmas like to eat them o.o


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Humans can eat cattails....


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Only way I know that you can get rid of them is either yank them out or dig them out roots and all. I would keep some as it attracts birds that eat flies and bugs. 

TRR


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Pay a visit to your extension agent....they can advise which chemicals are available, approved and effective in your area. We use shoreklear for the cattails and emergent weeds. Advised app rate of one ounce chem to a gallon of water and nonionic surfactant applied by spray. What size is the area you are dealing with?


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

i don't even know how big it is , I will have to ask my husband ...I wish my horses would eat the freaking things ! I am worried they are going to completely ruin the pond . I think I will go out there and try and dig them out and cut them ....There is just so many of them !


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You are quite right to worry as they can and will take over completely. We are in the process of reclaiming our little pond after DH let them get away from him for a couple of summers.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

They also have a tractor though and will take them out that way if they get too bad


----------

